# Fuse upgrade



## Scrith

After upgrading the fuses in my amp (PS Audio GCC-250) and noticing a slight improvement, I thought I'd give it a try with my DAC. So I ordered a Critical Link fuse from PS Audio (which is made by a German company called AHP) for my Lavry DA10.

 I received it and immediately installed it last night...and all I can say is wow! What a huge difference. What was once an accurate though somewhat laid back DAC has become an absolute powerhouse, hammering home each sound yet with the same great precision I was hearing before. The difference reminds me of the upgrade from a PS Audio Plus power cable to a Black Sands Violet Z1 multiplied by two or three. This is easily the most cost efficient upgrade ($30, which is a bit much for a fuse, I suppose) I have ever made.

 Has anyone else tried upgrading fuses on their DAC or amp and noticed an improvement?


----------



## dknightd

Now trying cleaning off the contacts on your old fuse, and fuse holder.

 Does the new fuse still make a difference?


----------



## Scrith

OK, so, against better judgment I decided to try the old fuse again, but first I used DeoxIT on it (as I had on the new fuse) just to be fair. It actually seemed to sound slightly worse than it had before (I think I was getting used to the new fuse by then)...everything sounded right, it just seemed a little lacking in character; I found myself listening carefully to try to figure out what was wrong, then just realized it didn't seem as enjoyable. So then I went back to the new fuse (after DeoxIT'ing again) and the difference was quite clear. Unlike many cable comparisons, I'm pretty sure I could ABX this one...on certain songs (with strong, clear percussion) you can just *feel* the sounds with the new fuse, whereas with the old one you could merely hear them.

 The difference reminds me of upgrading power cords, or perhaps upping the voltage a bit using a Power Plant regenerator. I'm a bit concerned that maybe this new fuse is letting too much power through, or something like that, and posted something about that on the PS Audio forums, but the boss there assured me that no damage would come about from the new fuse (as long as I was using the right one, which I checked again when swapping new to old and back to new again).

 The fuse is made by a German company called AHP (PS Audio is the North American distributor), by the way. I did a Google search and found a German website with quite a few fuse options...it seems like it might be a popular type of upgrade there.


----------



## dknightd

Thanks for the followup. Interesting. I've wondered if the tiny wire used in most fuses might be a problem, but, have yet to try alternatives. . .


----------



## smartins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scrith* 
_The fuse is made by a German company called AHP (PS Audio is the North American distributor), by the way. I did a Google search and found a German website with quite a few fuse options...it seems like it might be a popular type of upgrade there._

 

Can you share the web site with us? I was considering purchasing the PS Audio fuse but if I could find it here in Europe it would probably end up being cheaper. PS Audio claims that they receive the fuses and then cryo treat them but don't know if that does indeed have any effect on the final sound quality.

 Also, how hard is it to open the DA10 and change the fuse? I tried to remove the four screws on the bottom but the cover didn't even move. I guess I'll also have to remove the screws on both sides, right?

 Thanks!


----------



## Scrith

Here is one of the European sites I found with fuses.

 The Lavry is easy to open. You got the four at the corners, but you forgot the one in the middle towards the front (or was it the back...anyway, I did the same thing). I was really impressed with how clean the Lavry looked inside.

 By the way, my Lavry is only about three months old (ordered new) and this was the first time I had ever opened it.

 Based on the big difference the fuse made (to me), I am beginning to think the biggest difference between high-end DACs is in the power circuitry. Perhaps the fuse (and a Black Sand power cable) will benefit the Lavry more than other DACs, because it seems that its power circuitry is a bit lacking (compared to other DACs, such as the Stello). Maybe this is why the Stello is said to induce toe-tapping, which is something I also found myself doing while listening to percussion-heavy music with the Lavry + Critical Link fuse. The combination of improved power delivery and second-to-none jitter reduction is very impressive to my ears.


----------



## braillediver

I’ve discussed tweaks with Electrical Engineers at work and the one commonly accepted tweak that would be expected to improve electronic performance is improving the power supply. This is from engineers who think cables and such tweaks are ridiculous.

 Ceramic fuses are supposed to be an improvement.


 Mitch


----------



## smartins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scrith* 
_Here is one of the European sites I found with fuses._

 

I contacted that company and here's the reply I got:

  Quote:


 1. forget this AHP fuses, it's bad quality! Just like standard like Wickmann or Busmann, Only our Ultimate Fuses are out of pure Silver (Caps and wire) and Handmade in Germany!
 2. Please cotact Robert Stein from the Ultra System Company, he is our Distributor in USA/Canada.

 Ultra System
 Visit our website at http://www.ultrasystem.com/ 
 

So for those in the US you can get these fuses from the above web site.

 I also (finally) found a seller in eBay selling the AHP fuses (same as the PS Audio Critical Link). Search for "AHP Feinsicherung" on eBay for a German seller. They cost each €7 (~$9) and there's a new version "II" for €9.5 (~$12) also available. 

 The hifi-tuning ones cost €15 each.


----------



## HumanMedia

Here are my findings on fuses.

 *SOME glass stock fuses that ship with a component sound better than any replacement fuses (component voiced with those fuses?)
 *Generally ceramic fuses sound better than glass fuses
 *Hifi Tuning fuses firm up bass and midrange and sound good in amps but sound inferior in sources. In ALL the sources I have tried them in they add an unpleasant fuzziness to the lower treble.
 *The best all round fuses I have tried are standard Bussman, Littlefuse and silvered ACME fuses, all ceramic, ideally cryo-ed. They firm up the sound across the frequency range and are the most neutral.
 *I havent tried the gold plated glass fuses.


----------



## BrianS

Cool, I ordered one to see if I get the same results and i'll report back.


----------



## Scrith

Based on the description for AHP II fuses in the eBay ad, it looks like PS Audio is selling the latest version of the AHP fuse as the Critical Link fuse. It also looks like they are adding cryogenic treatment as well (maybe this is why they are charging more than the guy on eBay). I have no idea what effect this cryogenic treatment would have on a fuse.

 They eBay fuse is definitely cheaper though (although I'm not sure what shipping from Germany is going to cost).


----------



## hugz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *braillediver* 
_I’ve discussed tweaks with Electrical Engineers at work and the one commonly accepted tweak that would be expected to improve electronic performance is improving the power supply. This is from engineers who think cables and such tweaks are ridiculous.

 Ceramic fuses are supposed to be an improvement.


 Mitch_

 

Can any EEs back this up or can anyone provide reputable links about it (ie NOT sites of people who sell fuses, cables or other disputed tweaks)

 I'm suss about fuses but i cannot deny the importance of a good power supply


----------



## Vul Kuolun

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hugz* 
_Can any EEs back this up or can anyone provide reputable links about it (ie NOT sites of people who sell fuses, cables or other disputed tweaks)

 I'm suss about fuses but i cannot deny the importance of a good power supply_

 

The EE's are currently taking a break at the "ESP and channeling"-forum, i`m afraid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But seriously, i wouldn't see a fuse as a part of the power supply at all. The only thing it has to do with it, is its usual placing in the layouts topology.


----------



## hugz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vul Kuolun* 
_The EE's are currently taking a break at the "ESP and channeling"-forum, i`m afraid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But seriously, i wouldn't see a fuse as a part of the power supply at all. The only thing it has to do with it, is its usual placing in the layouts topology._

 

yeah that's what i suspected. thanks


----------



## Sovkiller

Quick question, and sorry about my ignorance, but those fuses have any rating in Amperes? Or is that you get any fuse and use it in any load...

 BTW I found one add in ebay that has those for 19.00, and 10 shipping, but for the whole package, so if you order 10 of them you get them at 20.00 each


----------



## Vul Kuolun

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_Quick question, and sorry about my ignorance, but those fuses have any rating in Amperes? Or is that you get any fuse and use it in any load..._

 

Every fuse has got to have an ampere rating. If it doesn't, i'd say it's not a fuse.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vul Kuolun* 
_Every fuse has got to have an ampere rating. If it doesn't, i'd say it's not a fuse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The ones I have seen on the eBay auctions had no indications, no mention anything about any ratings, that was why I asked...I know that any fuse need to be rated for a given flow or current across, otherwise is not a fuse is a wire...


----------



## smartins

I've just ordered both fuses, the AHP II and the hifi-tuning one, and I'll report back when I had time to test both


----------



## BrianS

I got my fuse


----------



## Anders

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_Quick question, and sorry about my ignorance, but those fuses have any rating in Amperes? Or is that you get any fuse and use it in any load..._

 

Happily the fuses are available for many values from a few mA to several A. Otherwise it would be quite dangerous. There are also different sizes, 5 x 20 mm is most common but there also are some 6 x 32 mm.


----------



## Scrith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BrianS* 
_I got my fuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

And how does it sound?


----------



## Pinball Wizard

... haas anyone tried the Chinese fuses availble thru Diyaudio??

 Any thoughts?

http://www.diyaudiostore.com/acc/acc.htm

 Cheers


----------



## BrianS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scrith* 
_And how does it sound?_

 

unsure of the improvement, but it sounds good. atleast i got to open my lavry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will test more later


----------



## Scrith

Any fuse news from the others that were going to try out an aftermarket fuse?


----------



## Anders

I have ordered one for my PS Audio headphone amp but it could take rather long time for it to arrive. It is 32 mm and coming from Germany, I think PS Audio only resell the 20 mm fuses.


----------



## hugz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pinball Wizard* 
_... haas anyone tried the Chinese fuses availble thru Diyaudio??

 Any thoughts?

http://www.diyaudiostore.com/acc/acc.htm

 Cheers_

 

since you're aussie http://coemaudio.com.au/products.php?product_id=87


----------



## smartins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scrith* 
_Any fuse news from the others that were going to try out an aftermarket fuse?_

 

I received the HIFI-Tunning one but I still haven't had time to try it on the DA10 because I'm still looking for a good coaxial/interconnect cable combination for the DA10. After that I'll switch the fuse to see if I notice any difference.

 Oh, and the AHP II should be arriving soon to.


----------



## pataburd

I e-mailed Jan Meier about the benefits of putting a hi-fi tuning fuse in my HeadFive. He said he thought the idea was ridiculous, referring to the integrity of the power supply being the governing factor. Just the same, it hasn't stopped me from wanting to try such a fuse.


----------



## Scrith

I was very skeptical also. I thought that my Lavry DA10 would have a minimal, if any, benefit from something like a fuse upgrade. But after trying power cable upgrades and noticing a small difference I figured it would be worth $30 to find out if a fuse could have a similar impact on the sound.

 The rest is history...the fuse made a huge impact, bigger than any power cable upgrade I've made (including the celebrated Black Sand Violet Z1). The difference was immediately noticeable.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scrith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was very skeptical also. I thought that my Lavry DA10 would have a minimal, if any, benefit from something like a fuse upgrade. But after trying power cable upgrades and noticing a small difference I figured it would be worth $30 to find out if a fuse could have a similar impact on the sound.

 The rest is history...the fuse made a huge impact, bigger than any power cable upgrade I've made (including the celebrated Black Sand Violet Z1). The difference was immediately noticeable._

 

Have you tried different fuses, and try them back and forth to see if it was just a matter of maybe a dirty contact or the like? Because honestly I was reading this thread back and forth, and the more I read the less I'm inclined to believe than such a huge improvement will be heard just replacing less than an inch of any conductor...

 I agree 100% with Jan, BTW PS now has audiophile quality fuses as well, $29.99 a pack instead of just one fuse, if you want to give them a try as well, they are at least cheaper ....


----------



## pataburd

Sovkiller, Please give me the contact information for the audiophile fuses at $29/pack. Thanks!


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pataburd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sovkiller, Please give me the contact information for the audiophile fuses at $29/pack. Thanks!_

 


 Audio Advisor have them listed in the lastest magazine they sent me, they are a PS product IIRC, unfortunatelly I left the magazine in my officie, but any other member that has the magazine please post the product number for him...

 I found the link ot the website, but they are not listed on the online catalog of AA neither:

http://www.psaudio.com/products/criticallink.asp


----------



## windowman

The Audio Advisor catalog info is incorrect. That price is EACH, not for a "pack". (I know someone who called & tried to get them). Also, he was told they won't have any until late January.


----------



## atheling

Hey Smartins,

 Just curious to find out how you went with testing out your fuses (Hi-Fi Tuning and Critical Link) on your Lavry DA 10?

 I have a friend who's building me a pair of Pass Labs Aleph XA monobolocks and I'm interested in the fuse tweak.

 I'm sort of leaning towards the critical link but I'm still looking/reading around to see what else is worth considering.

 I live in Perth Australia so I'd be looking to import from U.S or Europe/Ebay.

 Look forward to your reply.

 Cheers
 Atheling.


----------



## tourmaline

I read a review of a guy replacing a fuse in a cdplayer and he didn't like the new fuse. Yes, it had a different sound, but not neccessarely better.; sharper in the upper range, wich he didn't like.

 So apperently, not everyone likes the switch.


----------



## Riboge

I sure like the change with my es-1 amp. I have the impression from reading around that the change for amps is usually liked but that for dacs and cdplayers it is not always liked as tourmaline says. I am awaiting a fuse to try in my dac and will report back.


----------



## atheling

Hi Tourmaline,

 It can be a hit and miss affair. There are many aspects as to why or why not a fuse is suitable. In my case, I have speakers that are a bit on the bright side so it's going to be trial and error to get the system more revealing but at the same time, trying to bring in some warmth and eliminate some of the harshness in the top end.

 All good fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cheers
 Atheling.


----------



## applevalleyjoe

Great threads! Thanks for the info. I think that I'll be trying at least one of the fuzes


----------

